# Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???



## chrishappy2 (20. Okt. 2010)

Hallo liebe leser !!!

ich mal ein paar fragen ich habe um meinen teich 3-4 große __ birken stehen(sie versauen den teich) und ich habe zurzeit ein laub fangnetz darüber gespannt.
Wann soll ich denn die styropos platten hineinlegen also wir hatten schon frost bis -1,5 grad und wie lang soll ich noch warten ich habe auch noch zusätzlich einen luftsprudler in meinen teich (3500l/h)um denn sprudel werde ich dann die styropor platten legen wann sollte ich das tun wenn ihr wollt kann ich mal ein paar bilder machen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Also ICH hab mir den Teich angelegt, 
weil ich mich immer furchtbar darüber geärgert habe,
dass in den Teichen irgendwelche Styroporabfälle herumschwimmen;
mag ja gern sein, dass das andere Leute anders sehen - meiner bleibt ohne das Zeug.. 

Mit den __ Birken hast du ja die ungeeignetsten Bäume am Teich, die man sich vorstellen kann:
Die verlieren das Laub nicht schön auf einmal, sondern über viele viele Wochen
un die Blätter sind so klein, dass man sie nicht leicht rausfangen kann;
viel Spaß!

Ich würde einen Rohr-Schwimmskimmer montieren, der die Blätter in einen großen (Wäsche-)Korb befördert,
dann kannst du die regelmäßig und einfach entfernen (Kompost)
und ersparst dir den wochenlangen Anblick des schirchen Plastiknetzes.

Die Luftsprudler verhindern zwar das Zufrieren, 
führen aber durch Zerstörung der thermischen Wasserschichtung zu einem größeren Wärmeverlust
und damit zu tieferen Wassertemperaturen als ohne Sprudel.
Wenn du die unbedingt willst, 
darfst du die Spudelsteine deshalb auf keinen Fall in tiefere Wasserschichten bringen,
wo sie das dort lagende Wasser mit 4°C abkühlen würden und vielleicht sogar Schlamm aufwirbeln.
Die sollten irgendwo im Flachen liegen, wo sie wenig anstellen können.

Hast du dir mal so einen Luftsprudler unter Wasser anghört?
Von Winter-RUHE kann da aber keine Rede mehr sein!


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Halolo danke für deine ganzen antworten also die styropor platten wurden gekauft und sind nagelneu und mit demm luftausströmer hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

und ab wann kann ich die styropor platten rein legen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Prinzipiell kannst du das Styropor das ganze Jahr über am Teich schwimmen lassen:
Das hilft auch gegen die sommerliche Überwärmung, gegen __ Reiher und Algen!

Andereseits könntest du auch aus Styrodur Koi schnitzen und schwimmen lassen:
DAS schaut sicher schöner aus!


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Servus Chris

Ernsthaft 

Würde ab 7-8°C WT Teil-abdecken .... ab 4°C komplett zu machen, aber ein Fenster offen lassen ... so  1m² und diesen mit Doppelstegplatten dann überdecken ... = Fütterungsöffnung, also eher am Teichrand positionieren ...

Leider hast du schon Styropor gekauft, besser wäre Styrodur gewesen .... nimmt kein Wasser auf.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Hallo Chris!
Wieso willst du denn deinen Teich UNBEDINGT zudecken?
Ist der so flach, dass die Gefahr besteht, dass er total durchfriert
oder so exzessiv überbesetzt, dass die Fische nicht durchkommen würden?
(In beiden Fällen solltest du andere Lösungen in Betracht ziehen!)


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Servus Peter

Chris`s-Teich ist 1,5m tief und hat diesen Besatz bei 4.500 Liter Volumen


			
				Profil von Chris schrieb:
			
		

> 13 Goldfische,2 Schubunkin,Teichmolche,Fischbabys,ne menge __ Schlammschnecken,Libellenlarven, Gröten und __ frösche



Bin prinzipiell deiner Meinung, aber wenn er schon das Styropor gekauft hat ....

Schaden kann es nicht, solange er für einen Gasaustausch sorgen kann (kein "Blubberding" ) und ein Fenster für den Lichteinfall offen hält .....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Die paar Fische kommen ja in DEM Teich locker ganz natürlich über den Winter!

Schad um das Styropor und um den grauslichen Anblick die kalte Jahrezeit über!


----------



## koifischfan (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*



> Die paar Fische kommen ja in DEM Teich locker ganz natürlich über den Winter!


Was glaubst du, wieviele das den letzten Winter gedacht haben?

Auch wenn ich gerade kein Thermometer im Wasser habe, hatte ich an ähnliche Temperaturen gedacht.
Wenn hin und wieder die Sonne scheint, drehen die Fischlis eher in der oberen Hälfte ihre Runden.

@derschwarzepeter


> ... denn nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, kommt zur Quelle!


Und was willst du dort?


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

ich habe vorlätzes jahr auch gedacht ach der teich ist tief genug und wie das eis weg war konnte ich erkennen dass alle fische tot waren deswegen lege ich jetzt jeden jahr styropor platten rein leider hat es heute nacht -2 grad bei uns gehabt mein teich hat jetzt eine kleine eisdecke aber die wird sicherlich wieder auftauen bis heut mitta dannn werde ich schnell die platten hinein legen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Hi Vegetarier!
Ich hab überhaupt in meinem Leben zum ersten Mal HIER im Forum etwas davon gehört,
dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Teiche "zudecken"
und das obwohl ich mich seit meiner Kindheit mit Gewässern und Wassertieren beschäftige.
Alle natürlichen und alle Gartenteiche, die kenne (vielleicht mit Ausnahme der betonierten Pfützen) 
überwinterten entspannt und nur von Eis bedeckt - wie auch meiner,
wo selbstverständlich auch schon mal ein Frosch stirbt (nona bei ca. 50!),
aber im Winter noch kein toter Fisch aufgetaucht ist.
Vorher sind mir Eisfreihalter und sowas noch NIE untergekommen, 
außer vielleicht im Baumarkt gleich neben den Katzen-Zopfspangen und dem Parfum für Hunde,
wo ich es für ähnlich überkandidelten Unsinn gehalten habe. 
Die Leute kaufen ja alles, was schön bunt eingepackt ist - sogar Teich-BÄLLE! 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, 
dass in überbesetzten Teichen, in denen viel faulendes und damit sauerstoffzehrendes Material lagert
(Futtereste und Fäkalien), für die Fische schon einmal die "Luft" knapp wird.

Wenn dann die Evolution für einen lebensraumgerechten Besatz sorgt,
in dem sie den Haschi-kuschi-roter-Tupfen-weiss-Gott-wo-Koi in die ewigen Fischgründe schafft,
ist sein Besitzer natürlich traurig - nicht zuletzt, weil der u.U. einen Kleinwagen gekostet hat.
Allerdings sollte der sich überlegen, ob er seine Tiere auch in einem adäquaten Teich hält
oder ob er nicht lieber auf kleine __ Moderlieschen umsteigen sollte:
Schlecht zu Fuß und in einer 2 Zimmerwohnung 
nimmt man sich ja auch keinen Windhund!



koifischfan schrieb:


> @derschwarzepeter
> Zitat:
> _... denn nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, kommt zur Quelle! _
> 
> Und was willst du dort?


Na, MIT dem Strom schwimmen ja wohl vor allem TOTE Fische!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

Hi Vegetarier!
Ich hab überhaupt in meinem Leben zum ersten Mal HIER im Forum etwas davon gehört,
dass es Leute gibt, die ihre Teiche "zudecken"
und das obwohl ich mich seit meiner Kindheit mit Gewässern und Wassertieren beschäftige.
Alle natürlichen und alle Gartenteiche, die kenne (vielleicht mit Ausnahme der betonierten Pfützen) 
überwinterten entspannt und nur von Eis bedeckt - wie auch meiner,
wo selbstverständlich auch schon mal ein Frosch stirbt (nona bei ca. 50!),
aber im Winter noch kein toter Fisch aufgetaucht ist.
Vorher sind mir Eisfreihalter und sowas noch NIE untergekommen, 
außer vielleicht im Baumarkt gleich neben den Katzen-Zopfspangen und dem Parfum für Hunde,
wo ich es für ähnlich überkandidelten Unsinn gehalten habe. 
Die Leute kaufen ja alles, was schön bunt eingepackt ist - sogar Teich-BÄLLE! 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, 
dass in überbesetzten Teichen, in denen viel faulendes und damit sauerstoffzehrendes Material lagert
(Futtereste und Fäkalien), für die Fische schon einmal die "Luft" knapp wird.

Wenn dann die Evolution für einen lebensraumgerechte Besatzdichte sorgt,
in dem sie den Haschi-kuschi-roter-Tupfen-weiss-Gott-wo-Koi in die ewigen Fischgründe schafft,
ist sein Besitzer natürlich traurig - nicht zuletzt, weil der u.U. einen Kleinwagen gekostet hat.
Allerdings sollte der sich überlegen, ob er seine Tiere auch in einem adäquaten Teich hält
oder ob er nicht lieber auf kleine __ Moderlieschen umsteigen sollte:
Schlecht zu Fuß und in einer 2 Zimmerwohnung 
nimmt man sich ja auch keinen Windhund!



koifischfan schrieb:


> @derschwarzepeter
> Zitat:
> _... denn nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, kommt zur Quelle! _
> 
> Und was willst du dort?


Na, MIT dem Strom schwimmen ja wohl vor allem TOTE Fische!


----------



## chrishappy2 (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Wann die styropor platten in mein Teich ???*

ja wo du recht recht hast, da hast du recht.Aber ich gehe immer auf nummer sicher deswegen decke ich meinen teich immer ab dass ist sicher vor 2 jahren sind mir alle fische weggestoreb deswegen decke ich jetzt jeden jahr alles ab.


----------

